# no more Big Al's Canada Online order ???



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

i tired to order from Big al's ( canada) http://www.bigalspets.ca/ * it does not work!!!!*
their site did not work! just wodering is it big Al's ( canada ) web now do not do any order service ?
i want order some fish food from them, my user name also can not sign in! any one know what happen to big Al's ? is they do not do any on line order from now ????
Big Al's Canada - The Pond and Aquarium Hobby Specialists


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

They're probably working on their website right now. Maybe try visiting their site to make your online purchase tomorrow during business hours (ie. 9am - 5pm).

I noticed they're changing their web address from bigalsonline.ca to bigalspets.ca.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Their bigalsonline.ca and bigalspets.ca both have a problem loading, so someone has either hacked and corrupted them or someone has messed up administering them . 
Bigalscanada.com works and they list an 888 toll free number you can call.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i can open the web today!! but can not sign in ! 
can not find my user name !!!


----------



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

*Here's the explanation*

This is posted on the Big Al's website:

Dear Valued Customers,
From our very first day in operation, we at Big Al's Online have strived for excellence in all areas of business, in an attempt to provide you with the best possible shopping experience. We recognize that this past year has been a rocky road for customers who have experienced a host of problems on our website, and we would like to sincerely apologize for any frustration or dissatisfaction you may have experienced during this time.
The purpose of this letter is to inform you that as of Tuesday August 2, 2011, the current Big Al's Online websites will be temporarily going offline. Notavor Systems Ltd, the E-Commerce provider we partnered with, has gone into receivership. Despite our initial high hopes for the partnership and the enormous efforts exerted by our internal teams, we were unable to escape the inherent failures and limitations of Novator's "Virtual Retailer" platform.
Fortunately, this ordeal has been a great learning experience for us, and with the experience we have gained we have initiated a new partnership with the leading E-commerce provider iCongo. They will be collaboratively responsible for designing, integrating, and implementing a brand new Big Al's site from scratch.
While we have already begun working with the iCongo team to "get the ball rolling", the creation of a professional-caliber, fully functional E-Commerce website is a complicated and lengthy project that typically takes many months to complete. With that being said, we have decided to put up a temporary site that will remain in operation until the permanent iCongo site is complete. The temporary site will be hosted by Amazon, and will be 100% secure so you can continue to shop with absolute confidence and privacy. Visitors to Big Al's Online and Big Al's Pets Canada will automatically be redirected to the Big Al's Amazon webstore (location at Big Al's Online ).
Regrettably, the temporary site will not be integrated with Big Al's VIP Membership accounts. We will however, be awarding TRIPLE POINTS - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week on any purchases made through our temporary Amazon webstore (effective August 2), until our permanent site is ready for launch. Customers must make purchases using the same e-mail address associated with their existing Big Al's VIP Membership account. Upon launch of our permanent site, we will migrate all existing VIP Membership accounts, and any VIP points accumulated through our temporary site will be made available for redemption. In addition to the 24/7 TRIPLE POINTS, we will also be offering customers an additional 10% OFF purchases made for any inconvenience this situation may have caused (enter Coupon Code : BACKUP10 ). Last but not least we will be having a MEGA SALE that will offer considerable discounts on products in all categories.
Once again, we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this unfortunate series of events may have caused. We thank you in advance for your loyalty, patience, support, and understanding as we strive to push through this difficult time. We look forward with great anticipation to launching the NEW and IMPROVED Big Al's Online in the very near future.

- COMING SOON - We promise it will be worth the wait!
•	PayPal
•	Order History
•	Predictive Search
•	Address Verification
•	Much More!


----------

